# AutoRecovery in Office 2011 doesn't work?



## Christina84 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

Here is my problem with Office 2011 for Mac:

My Mac 10.6.5 crashes quite often (at least to my liking) - and when the system freezes, there's nothing, but really nothing you can do (no response at all- turning it off is the only option). Just today I was asked to update my Office 2011for Mac - was in the middle of doing something so was postponing closing of all the necessary programs. It crashed suddenly. And I lost my work worth several days (yes I did not save the documents, apparently, because I was too busy thinking about other things and with AutoRecovery set at 10 min. interval I thought I would be okay).

When I opened Microsof Excel 2011 (where all the important data were from the last days), the file was able to recover data (AutoRecovery) from 14 days ago....what? I mean I still worked with this file this morning and again, when the computer crash...the AutoRecovery was set to 10 min. interval. 
How is this possible? Btw. it is a fine that I originally started about 1,5 years ago and have been working with it ever since...i.e. it was not a new totally unsaved file. 

I have been trying to search the whole machine to find some file that would help me. Typically the AutorRecover files are in: in the ~/Documents/Microsoft User Data/Office 2011 AutoRecover folder. XL AutoRecover documents are hidden by default.

But there's nothing there that is in any way useful (why? I can't understand it). 

So I tried to search various Temporary folders and files on the Mac but was not able to find anything helpful either. 

Thus, is there any way in which I can recover the data? I have to say, this has never happened to me unders Windows. 

Any help will be most appreciated!!!
Christina
Mac OS is 10.6.5 and Excel for Mac 2011: 14.0.1.

PS. Please don't tell me that I should have saved my documents on a continuous basis...I know as much myself but sometimes you get so sucked into your work and just simply forget about this.


----------

